# CB&Q disregarded pax trains?



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 2, 2012)

I just saw this and found it very intersting:



> *1929*
> 
> February 14th – The Burlington Transportation Company is started in Burlington, Iowa by the Chicago Burlington Quincy (CBQ) Railroad. *The railroad division would concentrate on freight and the bus line on passenger travel.* The Burlington Lines, as the bus division was called, was one bus running on Highway 34 between Burlington and Galesburg. By the end of the year buses were covering 858 road miles.


From http://www.burlingtontrailways.com/burlington-trailways-history.asp

I do not believe this was true.


----------



## railiner (Sep 19, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I just saw this and found it very intersting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The statement is somewhat out of context and misleading....the buses were to supplant trains on certain branch lines, not the entire railroad. The buses did however expand to supplement train service on the railroads mainlines, and even beyond (all the way to California).

While the capsule history of the former Burlington Transportation Company, dba Burlington Trailways, is interesting, it should be noted that the modern company bearing that name is connected in name only, and is not a true successor, although that can be debatable due to the fact that they did acquire some routes from Continental Trailways at first....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 29, 2012)

railiner said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this and found it very intersting:
> ...


Yeah, I know, I saw this:

*Burlington Transportation Co./Burlington Trailways* (BTC) - formed 1929 as bus subsidiary of Chicago Burlington & Quincy Railroad, in 1936 joined Trailways, sold 1946 to American Buslines, sold 1953 to Transcontinental Bus System/Continental Trailways.

So the current company probably has false information as they are not derectly connected. They also do not operate BTC's old U.S. Route 34 line.


----------

